# "bater em" e "bater a"



## ChineseBoy

Olá a todos!

Gostaria de saber qual é a frase correcta:

O pai bateu *no* filho.
O pai bateu *ao* filho.

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Fericire

No Brasil se usa "bater em".


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, Fericire!
Por isso, quanto a pessoa, sempre dizemos "bater em alguém" e não existe "bater a alguém"?


----------



## mglenadel

Existe "bater alguém", que significa derrotar alguém. "Julio bateu Armando como melhor vendedor".


----------



## englishmania

Sim, bater _nele(s), nela(s), no X, na Z, _e de forma indefinida_ bater em alguém/não bater em ninguém._

No entanto, dizemos _bater à porta_ (para entrar, educadamente).


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Da maneira que eu falo, estão as duas correctas.
O marido bate à mulher. O marido bate na mulher.

Quando se chega a casa de alguém _bate-se à porta_ (se bem que pode haver motivos para dizer bater _na _porta, para dar a entender, por exemplo, que se está a bater muito levemente para não atrair atenções: deu pancadinhas suaves _na _porta).
Quando se bate com a cabeça _na _porta não há volta a dar-lhe: bate-se mesmo com a cabeça _na _porta! (Por acidente, claro!)


----------



## Istriano

Na Bahia falamos: _bater na porta_ (e não _à porta_) porque _bater à porta _soa como_ bater a porta_ (derrubar).


----------



## Fericire

Istriano said:


> Na Bahia falamos: _bater na porta_ (e não _à porta_) porque _bater à porta _soa como_ bater a porta_ (derrubar).



Por aqui também. Muito também se fala: "tocar a campainha" (mesmo que não haja campainha!! ).


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado a todos!!!


----------



## msl_port

Essas diferenças Brasil vs Portugal são engraçadas

Faz sentido, vocês pronunciam bater à porta e bater a porta da mesma maneira, não é? Já nós, portugueses, pronunciamos de maneira diferente a e à. Não há confusão quando ouvimos as duas expressões. 

_bater à porta_ = é o que se faz quando queremos entrar ou interromper alguém que esteja dentro daquela divisão (e somos educados) 
_bater na porta_= normalmente significa bater com uma parte do corpo ou um objecto na porta, acidentalmente mas pode também querer dizer como foi dito acima bater levemente na porta 
_bater a porta_ = é quando se bate de força com a porta, normalmente, quando saímos chateados/furiosos. 
_bater com a porta = _pode ter o significado acima: bater a porta de força; mas também se pode_ bater com a porta na cara de alguém_, ie, fechar a porta na cara da pessoa, não a atingindo é claro


----------



## brenobrendan

Interessante isso de haver uma pronúncia diferenciada de "a" e "à". Fiquei curioso para ouvir como são pronunciadas.


----------



## marta12

"a" como em bater
"à" como o o primeiro "a" de casa.


----------



## uchi.m

Um deve ser /a:/ e o outro, /ə/


----------



## Istriano

Na Bahia pronunciamos casa [kaza] com os dois A abertos 
['kazə] nos parece uma pronúncia mineira.


----------



## englishmania

Mineira.....e...portuguesa!


----------



## Istriano

Sei lá. O a final luso não existe no Brasil. O de vocês fica entre [ ɜ] e [æ ], acusticamente.  Às vezes nos soa como um e: *Sara *Sáré
O a final mineiro soa como o e final luso: *casa *['kazə] em BH soa como *case *['kazə] no Norte de Portugal (mas nunca como [kaz] de Lisboa).


----------



## reka39

Hello! If I want to say that sb accidentaly hit against the door, would I say 'bater com a porta'? Here it is the whole sentence: 'Tão irritado estava que saiu da sala, batendo com a porta'. Obrigada!


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> Hello! If I want to say that sb accidentaly hit  against the door, would I say 'bater com a porta'?


No.

a) _Bateu com a porta_ means that he closed the door with violence/slammed the door.

b) _Bateu (com a cara) na porta/  Bateu/Foi contra a porta_ means that it was an accident, he slammed into a door.




reka39 said:


> Here it is the whole  sentence: 'Tão irritado estava que saiu da sala, batendo com a porta'.  Obrigada!



That sentence in Portuguese means a).




c)_Dar/bater com o nariz na porta_ Encontrar fechado lugar que se pretendia visitar, ou nele entrar para algum fim


----------



## Istriano

You can use the indirect object but it has a function of an ''ethic dative'':

_Não me bata na filha! = Não bata na minha filha!

_But this is somewhat old-fashioned.


----------



## szilvus

Olá!

Tento ler um livro brasileiro mas não recebo uma expressão: "bater em casa"
O que significa isso??

Obrigada muito!


----------



## Vanda

Precisamos saber mais do que isso. Tem a frase completa?


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

O garoto bateu a colher na mesa.

O garoto bateu no cachorro.

O garoto bateu a colher no cachorro, este mordeu o garoto, mas isso não vem ao caso.

Bater uma coisa numa coisa.

Bater em alguma coisa.


----------



## szilvus

Vanda said:


> Precisamos saber mais do que isso. Tem a frase completa?



"Como de hábito, Policarpo Quaresma,[...]bateu em casa às quatro e quinze da
tarde."

Penso que isso quer dizer: voltou para casa


----------



## sundance1949

"O pai bateu no filho" e a forma correta. "no" sendo a preposicao "em" e o artigo "o". Mas, bater a porta, bater ao portao e o que geralmente se faz, se nao ha campainha, antes de entrar.
Nao quero dizer que bater no filho seja correto!


----------



## anaczz

szilvus said:


> "Como de hábito, Policarpo Quaresma,[...]bateu em casa às quatro e quinze da
> tarde."
> 
> Penso que isso quer dizer: voltou para casa


Sim, mais para: apareceu em casa às... ou chegou em casa às...


----------



## Alandria

Istriano, os paraenses também abrem os ás postônicos finais tal como vocês.


----------

